# Am I wrong



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

My lady got me a job where she worked after 7 days I was fired 
I was assigned to a trainer who spoke no English 
i want my lady to say something to her boss or quit 
am I wrong? The entire time I worked there i was told I was going to be forced to quit even by my lady


----------



## Anonim (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> My lady got me a job where she worked after 7 days I was fired
> I was assigned to a trainer who spoke no English
> i want my lady to say something to her boss or quit
> am I wrong? The entire time I worked there i was told I was going to be forced to quit even by my lady


Say something to her boss for what i dont understand? For the trainer not speaking english? 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

The shitty situation and being fired after 7 days


----------



## Anonim (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> The shitty situation and being fired after 7 days


They fired you after 7 days? For what reason?

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Yesterday I was feeding wood into the saw and the lead operator kept walking away and he was there at the machine for like 7 minutes every hour . I was sweaty so I stopped to get a drink he started going off on me saying I was slowing him down . We had words . What they told me was mu numbers were low , they were not


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> My lady got me a job where she worked after 7 days I was fired
> I was assigned to a trainer who spoke no English
> i want my lady to say something to her boss or quit
> am I wrong? The entire time I worked there i was told I was going to be forced to quit even by my lady


And yet you're surprised you were fired?
You're a total loser, your wife is a whore and your kids are half nigger.
And yet you are surprised. 
Amazing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2018)

your wrong, if she is happy with her job just keep it to yourself


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

I just wanted opinions of others , I know I can be stupid & stubborn .


----------



## Anonim (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Yesterday I was feeding wood into the saw and the lead operator kept walking away and he was there at the machine for like 7 minutes every hour . I was sweaty so I stopped to get a drink he started going off on me saying I was slowing him down . We had words . What they told me was mu numbers were low , they were not


It looks to me like they dont like you. Rule with jobs goes, if theres drama drop it and find a new one. Dont sweat it, do the best you can and sucess comes

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Yea now that I can pass a drug test I already have an interview tomorrow . I hope they open the roads so I can get there ( flooding ) my town is in a state of emergency


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I just wanted confirmation from others , I know I can be a stupid cunt & stubborn punk ass bitch pussy loser. .



FINALLY....



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

I ignored that fuck head skinner


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)

this time a senior employee didnt like you and had you removed, next time maybe you'll be in his position and want a new guy let go, may seem unfair but that is how jobs are. find something you dont mind doing for 8 hours a day. you dont have to love it, as long as you are decent at your job and make good money


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

The job caught me off guard , I?m usually forklift driver or machine operator . This the saws were pre set to cuts and I was literally pushing wood into the saw . It did help my left arm grow a bit and I did lose some weight doing it . Next job I?ll be a forklift driver again. Yes it will be harder to keep the weight off , but I?m a damn good forklift driver . Give me a 25 foot long pallet and a swing mast . 

I was in in the position to remove some body I did not like before. I did . He put his arm around my waist and called me baby . If he hadn?t of done that he would have still had a job , I had no beef with him until then


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lmfao , I did dock work . I remember moving racks of engines and transmissions. There would be a thumbs width of space on each side and about 5 inches of clearance top to bottom. I was unloading one truck and the floor started to give under the forklift . I got my ass in and out in a hurry , about poked a hole in the side
it was all AM GENERAL parts , hummer shit


----------



## Anonim (Feb 22, 2018)

heckler7 said:


>


With my jobs its hard to put weight on, i waste shit loads of calories, i wish i had a sitting job id be jacked af

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Anonim said:


> With my jobs its hard to put weight on, i waste shit loads of calories, i wish i had a sitting job id be jacked af
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



Forklift class $100 and 8hours in a Saturday . It throws you off driving forklift then getting in a car . Forward , neutral & reverse are on the left side where your blinkers/wiper control is . You?ll hop in your car turn your wipers on and rev your engine lol


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Forklift class $100 and 8hours in a Saturday . It throws you off driving forklift then getting in a car . Forward , neutral & reverse are on the left side where your blinkers/wiper control is . You?ll hop in your car turn your wipers on and rev your engine lol


You're too fucking ignorant to use a pallet jack or 2 wheel dolly....please, go eat some hollow points.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

I?ve been giving them a bad review on google , I?m also having my friends do the same . My goal is to bring down their #


----------



## Anonim (Feb 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I?ve been giving them a bad review on google , I?m also having my friends do the same . My goal is to bring down their #


There must off been a reason they fired you bro? 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

At any factory I have worked at
the boss spoke to me
my trainer spoke English 
i was never yelled at for getting a band aid
i was given more than 7 work days to have good numbers

my trainer spoke no English 
my boss never spoke to me 
i was yelled at for getting a band aid 
i was fired before work on the 8th day


----------



## Anonim (Feb 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> At any factory I have worked at
> the boss spoke to me
> my trainer spoke English
> i was never yelled at for getting a band aid
> ...


Did you make a remark to him about how were in america and we should speak english? Where was he from

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Anonim said:


> Did you make a remark to him about how were in america and we should speak english? Where was he from
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



No I did not , I told him I do not know what you are saying , he was from El Salvador


----------



## Anonim (Feb 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> No I did not , I told him I do not know what you are saying , he was from El Salvador


Salvadorian ugh, being long time in a culturarily diverse city i learned spanish along with all dialects, as good as i speak it i still have trouble working with certain central americans and cubans..usually central americans dont want me around since they assume im cuban cause im white and cubans hate me cause they love to boss people around and i do too much tren to take anybodies bullshit. But thank god im in constructiin bussiness where anything goes, ill punch anybody in his shit so fast they wont fuck with me.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 22, 2018)

Ouch .. If any members want an example of another member that clearly isn't get enough out his fetish gigs at the kiddi pool.. 

Read below.. 



PrincipalSkinner said:


> And yet you're surprised you were fired?
> You're a total loser, your wife is a whore and your kids are half nigger.
> And yet you are surprised.
> Amazing.
> ...


----------



## BadGas (Feb 22, 2018)

Funny.. but still .. you're making my previous point.. 

Can't you play nice PSkin ??? 



PrincipalSkinner said:


> You're too fucking ignorant to use a pallet jack or 2 wheel dolly....please, go eat some hollow points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 22, 2018)

lmao



Anonim said:


> With my jobs its hard to put weight on, i waste shit loads of calories, i wish i had a sitting job id be jacked af
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

I ignored poirot/ skinner


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> My lady got me a job where she worked after 7 days I was fired
> The entire time I worked there i was told I was going to be forced to quit even by my lady



Yeah that will happen when she?s banging the boss. 

Did I just say that out loud?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

tommygunz said:


> Yeah that will happen when she?s banging the boss.
> 
> Did I just say that out loud?!
> 
> ...



The boss dude vinny was like 5?5 140 and bald. Highly doubt she?s banging him


----------



## Push50 (Feb 23, 2018)

My first question is! Why did your wife have to get you a job?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

She didn?t get me a job , it was at the same place that she worked at .


----------



## Push50 (Feb 23, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> My lady got me a job where she worked after 7 days I was fired
> I was assigned to a trainer who spoke no English
> i want my lady to say something to her boss or quit
> am I wrong? The entire time I worked there i was told I was going to be forced to quit even by my lady



You said ?My lady got me a job?. I wouldn?t jeopardize her job for your ego. I would move in and find something that I liked doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

This is America. There's an opportunity on every corner. Don't look at it as abad thing. I've had situations when I lose a job, but then land something better. Don't sweat that shit, you'll find something better.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

tommygunz said:


> Yeah that will happen when she?s banging the boss.
> 
> Did I just say that out loud?!
> 
> ...


oh damn tommy, you cant go there anymore kids these days need to told how they are a valued member of the team and have safe spaces


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

if you were fired you can collect unemployment, if you are still pissed go file for unemployment, that looks bad on the employer, and they will get questioned on the reason. just tell them you sustained an injury on the job while in training but was still expected to perform at the level of employees that completed training. ask your girl how much she likes her job first cause they may let her go as a consequence


----------



## Anonim (Feb 23, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> if you were fired you can collect unemployment, if you are still pissed go file for unemployment, that looks bad on the employer, and they will get questioned on the reason. just tell them you sustained an injury on the job while in training but was still expected to perform at the level of employees that completed training. ask your girl how much she likes her job first cause they may let her go as a consequence


Doubt it , you have to work for 6 months plus to collect

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

Anonim said:


> Doubt it , you have to work for 6 months plus to collect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


you can file, doesnt mean it will get approved but if he was in training and the fired him I bet he will get it, unless he called his boss a nigger or something


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have an interview Monday .


----------



## Anonim (Feb 23, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I have an interview Monday .


Just get a new job man fuck these guys

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

The new job is for building refrigerators for rv. It?s a bit further of a drive (10-12 miles) the last one was 3 miles , but it does pay more


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 23, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I have an interview Monday .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

I do not understand . I will not be working at McDonalds


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 23, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I do not understand . I will not be working at McDonalds







Don?t worry you?ll fit right in special person. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

You must have forgotten that I did work with severely mentally handicapped people for a bit . Some of them have super human strength. Although they have a very hard time communicating, they would still put you through a wall


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

tommygunz said:


> Don?t worry you?ll fit right in special person.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lmao


----------



## Rajput (Feb 24, 2018)

The party has shifted here, i see. Did i miss anything ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not really bro , how you doing sumner is coming !


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 24, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> At any factory I have worked at
> the boss spoke to me
> my trainer spoke English
> i was never yelled at for getting a band aid
> ...


Do you realize how much of a complete waste of skin you are?
You were fired by a goddamn beaner, y ou sad little dung beetle.
I'm appalled you haven't committed suicide because of low self esteem. You hang in there Gil, you're gonna make it someday. 

https://youtu.be/RRWAQ255qhs

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

I will be making hinges on first shift starting Monday


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Do you realize how much of a complete waste of skin you are?
> You were fired by a goddamn beaner, y ou sad little dung beetle.
> I'm appalled you haven't committed suicide because of low self esteem. You hang in there Gil, you're gonna make it someday.
> 
> ...


Yep 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

